# Alice is crafting Simple mum crown (green mum DIY)



## Lavulin98 (Apr 19, 2020)

Alice is crafting Simple mum crown. You can come for free! If you want to help me, I'm always looking for Imperial items or cute items for display (leave them by Alice side). 

Alice's house is in east side. Please use map if you are lost. I will stay next to her house most of the time.  

Also please leave the island by airport, not - button. Also don't linger a lot since other people will want to come too~

Dodo code will be sent thru pm!

Take care!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd like to come please~


----------



## Valerie (Apr 19, 2020)

May I come by? I have a an extra coconut wall planter DIY You can have as a thank you- if needed.


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 19, 2020)

ohh, may I come, too c: ?


----------



## axo (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come over too please?


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello, can I stop by please ?


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to come, please!


----------



## cynnoh (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to come! I will tip!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent first 3 codes!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

may i visit please? ^^


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 19, 2020)

welp she stopped due to error on one of the visitors. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

I fixed it by exiting the game and opening it! So she is still crafting for now! I think I send dodos to everyone. For next people that want to come, please direct message me! Its much easier to keep track.


----------

